# Welche Tune für Beef Cake FR Dämpfer



## pkm680 (27. September 2013)

Hallo,

habe seit neuestem ein Beef Cake FR2 und will den Dämpfer gegen einen Air tauschen!
Weiss jemand welches Tune beim Beef Cake benötigt wird????

Gruss
Philip


----------

